# Alum eyes



## Tjd (May 8, 2017)

Anyone picking up eyes at Alum, earliy morning, late evening or night?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Got a few eyes this morning after the rains. 5-8 fow trolling flicker shads. 2.2-2.7 mph. Prime time was the only color that caught fish.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Kind of late, but Sunday (6/2) caught 15 or so on a flat in 5 ft of water mid day (1pm-4pm) Every fish was 14.5" Couple of small smallies were mixed in as well. All on Joshy's. Color didn't seem to matter since I used flare, slush, silktruese, and purple flash


----------



## Tjd (May 8, 2017)

Thanks to all, ill be heading out Friday late evening hopefully to pick something up before the rain Sunday. Ill keep ya posted


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Tjd said:


> Thanks to all, ill be heading out Friday late evening hopefully to pick something up before the rain Sunday. Ill keep ya posted


Will be there around noonish tomorrow.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

The 14-14 15/16th Saugeyes are on fire, lol. Been tough for me to find legals.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

I hear ya. I did get a 19", 17" and 15.5" Saturday morning, plus lost one hog halfway to the boat, then a whole bunch of 14". Looking for that hot afternoon bite, but a little windy to try this weekend trolling, plus no sun! Flicker shad party perch has dominated hands down this year so far.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mack’s Smile Blades with slow death roll hooks off bottom bouncers was productive. We didn’t kill them but had 3-4 keepers each day. They have definitely moved back out. Fished 3 times this week and each time they were a little deeper and marks more scattered in areas we typically fish. We ran 0.9 - 1.1 SOG. Bad part is all the panfish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Mack’s Smile Blades with slow death roll hooks off bottom bouncers was productive. We didn’t kill them but had 3-4 keepers each day. They have definitely moved back out. Fished 3 times this week and each time they were a little deeper and marks more scattered in areas we typically fish. We ran 0.9 - 1.1 SOG. Bad part is all the panfish.


Might be my problem. Still trolling wind blown shorelines, 4-10 fow. But any purple flicker especially firetail chrome candy jointed has been my best this weekend. Was wanting to try harnesses today but hard to switch when something is working. Might try flicker 7’s next time in deeper water.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Had a fun day on Alum with my younger brother today. Lots of eyes but only this 21” long enough. The white bass and crappie kept us busy. Trolling flickers 8-15 fow.


----------



## HiketothoseBass (Jul 28, 2018)

Trolled alum on Friday evening from about 730-10, middle pool in 10-20 fow. Hit one school about 9 pm and pulled out 5, with 3 nice keepers within 15 minutes. Had a fire tail and blue rapala running but only hit the rapala.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Decided to target crappie today in the north pool. Just trolling flickers in 12-15 fow. First fish under the Howard rd bridge was a small musky. Got my first north saugeyes today. Guess I never really target them in the north pool tho. 21,17 and 14 1/2” saugeye. Ended with 23 crappie over 10” and 3 big cats, only kept 1 was running outta cooler space. Got started around 2pm in the middle of the heat stopped at 6:30.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took the grandkids for their annual camping trip Sunday thru today. Monday we caught 10 eyes casting and hopping 1/4 oz. spoons back. Two biggest were around 20" the rest in the 14 to 15 " range. Tuesday spoons wouldn't work, ended up drifting a jig and twister tail tipped with a piece of crawler. Caught 5 in the 15 to 17 " range. We were working a flat in 11 to 13 fow.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Caught 5 eyes on Monday evening. 1 short while dropshotting on a pod of crappie in 15 fow. 4 at 15-16" trolling cranks on a flat in 8-10 fow. Also trolled up a number of other fish in the same general area including 9 channel cats and a 28" muskie.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

hows the alum trolling bite lately? i havent been out in a couple of weeks but have a free evening tomorrow and thinking about pulling some cranks. are the weeds becoming an issue? thanks.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> hows the alum trolling bite lately? i havent been out in a couple of weeks but have a free evening tomorrow and thinking about pulling some cranks. are the weeds becoming an issue? thanks.


Seems to of slowed down some. Not catching as many shorts as I was but still pulling in about the same amount of legal fish. Haven’t had many issues with weeds where I’ve been fishing. The shad are scattered everywhere right now. I would try harnesses if possible in 10-15 fow. Still doing decent in the shallows with flickers especially off points.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Seems to of slowed down some. Not catching as many shorts as I was but still pulling in about the same amount of legal fish. Haven’t had many issues with weeds where I’ve been fishing. The shad are scattered everywhere right now. I would try harnesses if possible in 10-15 fow. Still doing decent in the shallows with flickers especially off points.


cool. thanks. i'll let you know how i do.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

trolled cranks this evening. my brother was able to join me which is cool cause he doesn't get a chance to jump on the boat with me very often. we ran a couple different flicker shads to start and they both got bit pretty early on. a rain cell that looked destined for the south pool forced us north and we didn't have any action until I moved back south again. we hit a good stretch of action before dark and left biting fish due to lightning. 4 eyes, 5 smallies, 1 channel cat. eyes 14-15", bass 12-14". my brother didn't want to dip into the box of known producers I put in front of him so he only stuck 1 smallie. really nice evening as there was not a ton of other boats out. 81-82 degree water.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i trolled cranks at alum the last 2 wednesday evenings. wow last week was a bust! kwizzle and i finally had our schedules align so we worked our way around south pool. when kyle and i fish together it usually means poor conditions and sure enough the N wind and full moon shut things down. very nearly a skunk trip but was a nice evening on the lake. this past wednesday i got out solo prefront and the fish cooperated. i picked up 9 eyes (7 keepers), a couple white bass, a smallie and a perch. biggest eye in the boat 17". i dumped a larger one due to a poor net job and lost a pig boat side before i got to the net. 2 other fish came in with just one hook on the back treble and they shook free while netting but i managed to get them in the boat. my most productive spots were large flats or points dropping into deeper water. all fish released. water 81 degrees and good clarity in the south pool. definitely picking up some weeds and lots of clumps of floating algae about. fall can't get here soon enough for me!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good day, Jason! What are you trolling with? I usually use a jointed shad rap in 5 to 10 ft of water so that it can bump bottom. Been working very well this year on Hoover. Last time out was a bust for me too... Wondering if I should try deeper running jerk baits or something to get into deeper sitting saugeyes.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

lacdown said:


> Sounds like a good day, Jason! What are you trolling with? I usually use a jointed shad rap in 5 to 10 ft of water so that it can bump bottom. Been working very well this year on Hoover. Last time out was a bust for me too... Wondering if I should try deeper running jerk baits or something to get into deeper sitting saugeyes.


hey Lac! i don't think i have been to Hoover once this year. i've been looking for a kicker for my boat because i definitely plan on spending some time there in the coming years as it sounds like the eyes are coming back! are you picking up quality eyes this year over there? i usually start out running flicker shads and then adjust from there if needed. i usually target ~10 fow. this past month or so my program has been to run a jointed flicker shad on the inside and a regular flicker shad on the outside and then dial it in based on what the fish tell me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Sounds like a good day, Jason! What are you trolling with? I usually use a jointed shad rap in 5 to 10 ft of water so that it can bump bottom. Been working very well this year on Hoover. Last time out was a bust for me too... Wondering if I should try deeper running jerk baits or something to get into deeper sitting saugeyes.


The flicker minnows are a good option to get down deeper why keeping a smaller profile bait on....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How bad are the weeds right now in Alum, it's been quite a while since I've been there & hoping to go this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

T-180 said:


> How bad are the weeds right now in Alum, it's been quite a while since I've been there & hoping to go this weekend. Thanks


they are fine. there are some nice weedbeds under 6 fow in certain areas. there was a fair amount chopped up on the surface last week but i didn't have as much of a problem this week. there is also some floating algae in spots but again not too terrible. GL if you get out.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I got one eye from Hoover all of last year and this year I've gotten a couple nearly every time out. Most have been 15 to 18 inches but my buddy got one that went 21. Only went to Alum a couple of times this year and one of them my son and I got into a school of big white bass so he had a great time; saugeye weren't cooperating as much.

I may have to check out the jointed flicker shads. 




Bleeding Minnow said:


> hey Lac! i don't think i have been to Hoover once this year. i've been looking for a kicker for my boat because i definitely plan on spending some time there in the coming years as it sounds like the eyes are coming back! are you picking up quality eyes this year over there? i usually start out running flicker shads and then adjust from there if needed. i usually target ~10 fow. this past month or so my program has been to run a jointed flicker shad on the inside and a regular flicker shad on the outside and then dial it in based on what the fish tell me.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I scheduled vacay next week and probably will hit Alum each day. Been a few weeks since I’ve been on Alum. Anybody picking up quality eyes lately? Didn’t anticipate 90 degrees in October when I scheduled my leave but will likely troll to start out to cover water and see if I can find em.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> I scheduled vacay next week and probably will hit Alum each day. Been a few weeks since I’ve been on Alum. Anybody picking up quality eyes lately? Didn’t anticipate 90 degrees in October when I scheduled my leave but will likely troll to start out to cover water and see if I can find em.


I fished for 5 1/2 hours today only trolling cranks and got the big skunk. Couldn’t get anything going from the dam to Howard rd. Wish I would of brought some casting equipment today.


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

got one 16 incher in the main pool yesterday in deeper spot between weed beds, and one short off a point


----------

